# Apache 2.0.49 Probleem

## The_Loserkid

Ik zit hier momenteel met een groot probleem, ik probeer al uren om het op te lossen maar het lukt me echt niet. Ik sta op het punt om het allemaal op te geven en het allemaal een schop te verkopen.

Daarstraks emergede ik Apache, alles gaat perfect

install gaat perfect, hij toont mooitjes de index.html en de manual/....

vervolgens deed ik echter de index.html weg zodat je een mooie index zou krijgen zoals bvb http://users.pandora.be/TLK/ hier

toen ik dit deed kreeg ik echter de message: 

```
Forbidden

You don't have permission to access / on this server.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Apache/2.0.49 (Gentoo/Linux) Server at The_Loserkid Port 8080
```

oké, fair enough, de commonapache2.conf dna maar aanpassen

en daar knelt het schoentje

ik probeer nu al uren alle combinaties uit met behulp van de manual maar ik krijg het onding echt niet werkend

dit is uiteindelijk de "instelling" waarvan ik zeker van ben dat ze moet werken maar dat doet ze spijtig genoeg niet 

```
<Directory /> 

  Options Indexes 

  AllowOverride None 

 <IfModule mod_access.c> 

  Order allow,deny 

  Allow from all 

 </IfModule> 

</Directory>
```

iemand een idee ? ik ben echt ten einde raad

----------

## Vulpes_Vulpes

Heb je niet perongeluk die nieuwe index.html als root daar neer gezet en geen leesrecht gegeven aan 'iedereen'? 

```

Dus niet zo:

-rw-------    1 root     root         1968 Mar 25 13:10 index.html

Maar zo:

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         1968 Mar 25 13:10 index.html

```

Het is namelijk een beetje raar omdat hij het eerst wel deed met die orginele index.html. Dan zou het dus simpel op te lossen zijn met chmod.Last edited by Vulpes_Vulpes on Tue Apr 06, 2004 10:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## The_Loserkid

 *Vulpes_Vulpes wrote:*   

> Heb je niet perongeluk die nieuwe index.html als root daar neer gezet en geen leesrecht gegeven aan 'iedereen'? 
> 
> ```
> 
> Dus niet zo:
> ...

 

er is geen nieuwe index.html

ik wil gewoon als http://users.pandora.be/TLK/ tonen welke bestanden er allemaal in / zitten

als ik een bestand als een .jpg zet in die folder (/var/www/localhost/htdocs) kan ik hem perfect openen als ik de volledige url intyp in mijn internetexplorer aangezien hij geen Index Of ... weergeeft

----------

## Vulpes_Vulpes

Oops, sorrie... Te snel gelezen. Ik heb hier ook al een keer mee zitten pielen volgens mij.

----------

## The_Loserkid

 *Vulpes_Vulpes wrote:*   

> Oops, sorrie... Te snel gelezen. Ik heb hier ook al een keer mee zitten pielen volgens mij.

 

nog enig idee hoe je het opgelost hebt? ik ben echt ten einde raad

heb uren beziggezeten die hele manual te lezen en vanalle combinaties te typen etc

----------

## BoZ

Wat zijn de rechten van die directory? Volgens mij moet other execute rechten hebben (+x), dat zou dan dus 755 moeten zijn ( drwxr-xr-x )

----------

## The_Loserkid

http://www.crazymodders.be/review/rugby/localhost.jpg

----------

## The_Loserkid

YEEEHAAAW ik hebbet gevonden!!!

Boz vermeldde iets over 755 maar ik wist niet goed wat hij hiermee bedoelde

ik ging dan maar op lijn 755 van commonapache2.conf kijken en vond in die buurt het volgende

```
###

### This should be changed to whatever you set DocumentRoot to.

###

<Directory /var/www/localhost/htdocs>

#

# This may also be "None", "All", or any combination of "Indexes",

# "Includes", "FollowSymLinks", "ExecCGI", or "MultiViews".

#

# Note that "MultiViews" must be named *explicitly* --- "Options All"

# doesn't give it to you.

#

    Options -Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews
```

vervolgens heb ik de - bij Indexes op de laatste regel verwijderd en voila, works like a charm  :Smile: 

----------

## BoZ

Met 755 bedoelde ik de rechten, 7 is rwx en 5 is r-x

r (read) = 4

w (write) = 2

x (execute) = 1

en dan kan je combinaties maken, read en execute is dus 4+1=5

Maar goed, je hebt het probleem kunnen oplossen en daar gaat het om  :Smile: 

----------

## manzanares

LoserKid, BoZ:

Ik heb een soortgelijk probleem. 

Kom niet verder dan de apache default-scherm of de 

--------------------------------------------------------------

Forbidden 

You don't have permission to access / on this server. 

-------------------------------------------------------------

Dit naar gelang ik mijn externe IP gebruik xxxxxxx.188 of xxxxxxxxx.249.

Listen staat op 80. VirtualHosts, ServerName, alles volgens het boekje.

Permission staan op "apache" dus iedereen kan er in principe bij. ServerRoot, etc... alles. vhosts.conf = ok en apache2.conf =ok

IK KOM MAAR NIET BIJ MIJ INDEX.html !!!

Waar kan dit verder aan liggen.

Note: Ik zit achter een router met een verbinding van zonnet.

Alvast bedankt: Manzanares

----------

## Braempje

 *manzanares wrote:*   

> Waar kan dit verder aan liggen.
> 
> Note: Ik zit achter een router met een verbinding van zonnet.

 Kan je vanop de machine zelf naar apache surfen? Dus een eenvoudige 

```
lynx http://localhost/
```

Indien dat het geval is zou ik toch nog eens die permissies nakijken, anders moet je eens een link posten naar je configuratiefiles.[/code]

----------

## hvwees

 *manzanares wrote:*   

> LoserKid, BoZ:
> 
> Ik heb een soortgelijk probleem. 
> 
> Kom niet verder dan de apache default-scherm of de 
> ...

 

Hoe staat jouw DirectoryIndex ingesteld in je apache?

Zo staat ie bij mij (erg uitgebreid)

DirectoryIndex index.html index.php index.php3 index.shtml index.cgi index.pl index.htm Default.htm default.htm

note: die router heeft er nix mee te maken in dit geval!  :Wink: 

----------

## manzanares

Braempje,

Dank voor je tips. Het probleem is deels opgelost.

Het lag aan de permissions voor de mappen/bestanden voor mijn virtualhost. Op map/bestand niveau was alles goed ingesteld, maar Apache hield vast aan de default documentroot, d.w.z. /var/... localhost.../ Nooit eerder tegengekomen.

Ik heb hier en daar wat via webmin veranderd en toen deed 'ie het.

MY vhosts.conf 

---------------------------------------------- 

NameVirtualHost 192.168.1.249

<VirtualHost 192.168.1.249> 

DocumentRoot /www/manza.info 

DirectoryIndex index.html 

ServerName manza.info

</VirtualHost> 

---------------------------------------------- 

(ps. Hoe kan ik dit verhaal posten zodat anderen er iets aan hebben? Ik wil het hele webmin verhaal er nog aan toe voegen).

Probleem nu is dat ik niet kan surfen naar mijn websites, omdat ik dan bij mijn router terecht kom. Mijn router is 81.59.42.188, mijn domainnaan, manza.info staat hierop gericht. Dus als ik vanuit mijn netwerkomgeving manza.info wil bekijken zit ik op mijn router. Graag een tip.

Nu moet ik dus steeds lynxen via iemand anders. 

Alvast bedankt. Manzanares

----------

## manzanares

Beste Huib, 

Dit is mijn vhosts.conf 

Waarom is jou DirectoryIndex zo uitgebreid? 

MY vhosts.conf 

---------------------------------------------- 

NameVirtualHost 192.168.1.249 

<VirtualHost 192.168.1.249> 

DocumentRoot /www/manza.info 

DirectoryIndex index.html 

ServerName manza.info 

</VirtualHost> 

---------------------------------------------- 

Hij doet het nu wel. 

Het lag aan de permissions voor de default virtualhsot. Die hield alle ander vast aan documentroot /var/...localhost/... 

Wel erg vreemd...

----------

## hvwees

 *manzanares wrote:*   

> Beste Huib, 
> 
> Dit is mijn vhosts.conf 
> 
> Waarom is jou DirectoryIndex zo uitgebreid? 
> ...

 

Wel, een deeltje default van een eerdere distro, een deeltje oud zeer, een deeltje compatibiliteit.....

Zolang het niet in mijn nadeel werkt vindt ik het prima, de meeste virtual hosts  bij mij zijn trouwens index.php of index.html.

----------

